# The Culinarian's Code (posted by zcook)



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

This definately deserves its own space!

*CULINARIAN'S CODE

Adopted by the American Culinary Federation, Inc., at its Convention in Chicago, August, 1957

I pledge my professional knowledge and skill to the advancement of our profession and to pass it on to those that are to follow.

I shall foster a spirit of courteous consideration and fraternal cooperation within our profession.

I shall place honor and the standing of our profession before personal advantage.

I shall not use unfair means to effect my professional advancement or to injure the chances of another colleague to secure and hold employment.

I shall be fair, courteous and considerate in my dealings with fellow colleagues.

I shall conduct any necessary comment on, or criticism of, the work of fellow colleagues with careful regard for the good name and dignity of the culinary profession, and will scrupulously refrain from criticism to gain personal advantage.

I shall never expect anyone to subject himself to risks which I would not be willing to assume myself.

I shall help to protect all members against one another from within our profession.

I shall be just as enthusiastic about the success of others as I am about my own.

I shall be too big for worry, too noble for anger, too strong for fear, and too happy to permit the pressure of business to hurt anyone, within or without the profession. *


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It has been quite sometime since I have read this. I do strongly believe in the code, Yet I believe it is not honored so much anymore. I would love to go line by line and see how we feel about this and what we expereance today in regards to these words
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Shouldn't this code apply to anyone who works for a living? --especially CEOs of large, politically-connected energy trading corporations?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

True the Code is difficult to adhere to letter for letter. But I believe, now having read it, that we as culinarians do the code honor by actively trying to follow it daily. Ethical wisdom comes from the journey of emulating the Code and not solely in the destination. 

I, Quenelle, do not look down upon biblical references at all.  

(I was requested to post this by zcook)


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks, Jeffery! 

To clarify Jeffery's remark, I did *not* ask Jeffery to start this thread, or to re-post the Culinarian's Code here.

We had a brief conversation by private message regarding Jeffery's previous thread, This Burns My Saucier!!!. The first paragraph in Jeffery's post above was his reply to me. I appreciated what he wrote to me, and the way he responded publicly to our feedback in that other thread.

I told Jeffery that he should post that particular paragraph from his private message, and he did. I am glad.

I hoped everyone here would have the opportunity to witness the remarkable change in attitude that occurs when we are inspired to be our very best selves. The Culinarian's Code is still relevant. So is the golden rule. Whatever career path we follow, we all can benefit by aiming for a standard of behavior that will embrace and achieve more than our personal ambitions.

Jeffery is a fast learner!


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I was introduced to this code when I started taking classes, and I myself have instilled those values in my everyday life. Thanks for posting it again Jeffery and zcook. Yeah some good high standards we should aim for the best we can.


----------

